# Zwergwels - hat jemand Erfahrungen?



## Tinky (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

habe in einem Baumarkt in Celle am Samstag zufällig ca. 10 Zwergwelse gefunden...AUSSERHALB ihres Beckens...konnte 7 oder 8 retten...für mindestens 2 kam leider jede Hilfe zu spät...

Frage: die waren vielleicht 5cm klein.
Laut Wiki werden die kaum älter als 3 Jahre und im mittel 25-35 cm groß.
D.h. die müssen jährlich bis zu 10cm wachsen...kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Zwergwelsen?

Ich habe ja selber 2 Welse...die sind aber bestimmt schon 5-6 Jahre alt...kann laut Wiki ja gar nicht sein. Die Größe tippe ich seit Jahren auf konstant 20-25 cm.

Gibt es vielleicht noch Welse, die wirklich "Zwerge" bleiben?

Gruß Bastian


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2015)

Diese Zwerg oder Katzenwelse, meinst du bestimmt, oder?
Mein ältester wird dieses Jahr 11 der zweite 10 und den dritten hab ich jetzt das zweite Jahr, war aber ein Fang aus einem "Natursee, wo er ja eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat, daher kann ich sein alter nicht bestimmen.
Obwohl ich dieses Jahr noch nicht so gute Sicht habe konnte ich sie alle drei zusammen auf den Stufen beim Sonnenbaden sehen.
Sie leben also noch und die beiden großen haben jetzt gut 30 cm der kleine ca 20 cm.
Also entweder irrt Wiki oder wir haben Sonderformen.
Was sie jedoch nicht schaffen zusammen mit den 4 großen Orfen ca 55 cm, ist den Nachwuchs der Goldis in den Griff zu bekommen.

LG René
Achso, ab und an mögen Sie auch mal Koisinkfutter oder aber eine Kartoffel (eine ganze gekochte mit 4 cm Ø )


----------



## charly66 (18. Mai 2015)

Hi René,
wir haben auch einen __ Katzenwels, etwa seit 8 Jahren. Mittlerweile ein ordentlicher Fisch von etwa 30cm Länge .
Wir füttern mit Störfutter, ihm schmeckts scheinbar. Teilweise kommt er sogar abends an die Oberfläche und frisst gemeinsam mit den Koi. Er wird fast täglich gesichtet und ist absolut friedfertig, als Räuber völlig ungeeignet .
Aber Vorsicht, diese Aussage passt mit Sicherheit nicht auf alle seiner Artgenossen . In Frankreich sind bereits einheimische Fischarten durch ausgewilderte Katztenwelse bedroht !! 

Im Vergleich zum __ Wels / __ Waller, ist der Katzenwels tatsächlich ein Zwerg ;-) 

Gruß , Karl


----------



## Ida17 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin noch nicht lange im Thema, lassen sich solche Welse gut vergesellschaften mit Rotfedern? Habe 10 Stück im Teich die mir schon die "Bude" unsicher machen  gibt es bestimmte Haltungsbedingungen für solche Zwergwelse? 

Gruß Ida


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ida, 
Ich halte sie wie oben schon geschrieben mit Goldfischen, Goldorfen und Koi. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Sie scheinen aber größere Teiche zu bevorzugen,  mit vielen Versteckmöglichkeiten und anscheinend lieber in kühleren Gewässern. 
Fressen tun die wohl alles was ins Maul fällt den die sind extrem ruhig und ziehen selten umher. Lieber liegen sie im tiefen auf dem Sand.

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juni 2015)

Hi Ida,

guck mal oben im Lexikon, da sind viele Fische zu finden (Lexikon - Tiere - Fische allgemein)

auch der __ Katzenwels ist da zu finden


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank ihr beiden! 
Hatte mich zuvor durch das Lexikon gewühlt, aber den __ Katzenwels übersehen :S


----------

